# compiler gSoap pour iOS 5 / Xcode 4.4



## Membre supprimé 447952 (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je veux réaliser un client Soap pour des iDevices. J'ai déjà fait ce client/serveur pour Windows avec gSoap. Je connais bien cette librairie.

J'aimerai compiler gSoap pour iOS. J'ai compiler pour Mac, ça marche mais si j'utilise la même lib pour iOS, Xcode me dit que ma lib (.a) c'est pas ARM, normal.

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée ou de la documentation pour que je puisse compiler gSoap pour iOS ?

Merci !

Léo


----------



## tatouille (30 Juin 2012)

c'est un forum devs pas un forum  pour polios


----------



## tatouille (30 Juin 2012)

et utilise JSON heureusement que soap cette deurm est morte


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (3 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> et utilise JSON heureusement que soap cette deurm est morte



Pas le choix, Gsoap oblige. Mais j'ai trouvé au final.


Dans les sources de gsoap il y a un exemple un peu caché pour iOS. Il ne faut pas inclure les libs mais directement des fichiers sources et headers défini pour iOS. Ça marche nickel !

Léo


----------



## tatouille (4 Juillet 2012)

soap ca ne marche pas c'est comme cobol c'est pour les arriérés du fion qui aiment l'enculade par le directeur de course au fond de la caravane, on a toujours le choix.


----------

